# What came first the dog or the sport.



## HMV (May 17, 2010)

Simply out of curiosity, Who bought their dog and then decided to do Schutzhund training and who purchased their dog with schutzhund training in mind?

With my first GSD I took up the sport after purchase. The one I have now I bought with the sport in mind.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I had a young female GSD that I thought would be fun to get into the sport and maybe, just maybe get her confidence built up. She was fear aggressive. Nope....protection work isn't her bag. Tracking, yes, ob, not so flashy.

I decided I loved the sport, but Onyx didn't and looked for a breeding that would give me a nice pup to learn with. So yea, "sport in mind" in the current one I train with. I couldn't be happier, love Karlo!!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

GSD #1 - dog came first
GSD #2 - SchH came first though it was not the only sport/activity that factored into the decision
Future GSD #3 - SchH is definitely coming first above all other activities

Hmmm, it appears I'm escalating....


----------



## My GSD (May 17, 2010)

I haven't gotten my GSD but Schutzhund is definitely in mind!


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Growing up in Chicago...I hung around the Police K9 & Guard dog training facility....guess, my interest in "dogs" stemmed from that.
Had *my* first GSD (solid black) from a K9 officer neighbor....in the 1970's......_although my family has had GSD and all breeds,_ _as I grew up._
My first "ScH" introduction was with my Rottie(s)....but the GSD has always been my "heart" breed.
So....I had dog 1st...sport 2nd.


----------



## jesusica (Jan 13, 2006)

Flash's breeder takes every opportunity to remind me of those famous last words I once said, "Just a pet". He hasn't been "just a pet" in nearly 3 years!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I bought my first GSD for competitive obedience, but she was out of titled dogs. When I got bored with AKC obedience I looked into SchH. Every dog since has been purchased or bred with the goal of titling.


----------



## Hunther's Dad (Mar 13, 2010)

My wife and I got our first two GSD's from a local show breeder. They both passed away too early (6 years and 6.5 years respectively), due to chronic health problems. My wife has known Randy Tyson Witmer for years; my wife decided our next dog was going to be a working GSD from Witmer-Tyson Imports. I'd never even heard of Schutzhund at that time. I titled both of the dogs we eventually got from Randy.

We now own two of Randy's dogs, plus a daughter from our first litter. I'll never have another breed, and I'll always earn or attempt to earn Schutzhund titles with them.


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

Our first GSD was a rescue. We didn't even know what SchH was at the time. When we lost him, DH did a TON of research to find out how to get another GSD like him. That is when DH found out about SchH. He read that SchH was used as a breed test. 

When we got Bison, we were looking for a pup that was capable of doing SchH even though we didn't have any immediate plans to participate. We started when he was about 3 1/2. 

Our next pup will be selected specifically for SchH, but I also want them to be capable of doing some assistance tasks and possibly some therapy work.


----------



## Andy-jr. (Mar 1, 2010)

My first two GSD were just pets but I knew of Schutzhund but never got into it. My current GSD pup I got with every intention of doing Schutzhund.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

I kept going to schH seminars years before I got a dog for it.


----------

